# Suche bestes MMO!



## Sentionline007 (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich denke auf PCGH stelle ich die Frage genau richtig. Welches ist das Beste MMO zur zeit?

Bin kein richtiger anfänger, habe bisher gespielt:

*World of Warcraft:*
Stumpfes: "geh nach A, mach B, und geh nach C" ist mir auf dauer ätzend und mir das Geld nicht Wert!

*Archlord:*
An sich ein gutes Spiel. Wären da nicht die heftigen Übersetzungsfehler, die vielen Bugs, Serverprobleme und die beschränkung auf 1024x768(!).

*Project Torque*:
Wird auf deutsch als Level-R vertrieben, ist aber gegenüber der englischen sehr verbugt. Von PT bin ich sehr angetan und spiele es seid 1 Jahr gelegendlich.

*Runes of Magic:*
Hab es 3 Tage angespielt. Zu Hardwarehungrig für das gebotene. Es ist genau wie Archlord von Bugs, Übersetzungsfehlern und Serverproblemen geplagt. Nix für mich, weil zu stressig.

Ich dachte villeicht an Warhammer Online, über dessen kosten ich mich erstmal schlau machen muss. Sollte sich nix finden, kehre ich zu Arclord zurück, denn da kenn ich mich aus.

Meine Wünsche an ein MMO:
*Es soll eine hübsche Grafik haben
*Widescreen Auflösungen unterstützen
*Nicht zuviel für das gebotene kosten
*Möglichst wenig Bugs & Übersetzungsfehler aufweisen

Warum das Beste? Weil ich kein bock mehr hab, immer bei 0 an zu fangen. Es muss dauerhaft Spaß machen. Ab und zu auch mal ein "..Aha.." oder "..Ohh.." oder "..Wau.." auslösen.

Ich Danke im Voraus für Eure Mühen


----------



## Sash (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche besten MMO!*

age of conan, war und swg.. wären meine top 3.
age of conan um die 14€ pro monat, war und swg glaube ich um die 13.. aoc frisst aber am meisten rechenpower..


----------



## Sentionline007 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche besten MMO!*

Alter Schwede. Laut Wiki 32GB HDD Bedarf. Sehen die Texturen denn auch so aus?

Was ist denn "war"?


----------



## Sash (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche besten MMO!*

was grafik angeht gibts nix besseres wie aoc, aber beschaff dir die uk uncut version. die sprache kannst du dir bei der install aussuchen, ist multilangual. uncut deshalb weil du sonst keine köpfe oder so fliegen siehst.. age of conan spiel zur zeiten von conan, ist ab 18, geniale grafik (dx10) und brutal. die quests sind nicht soo stupide wie bei wow, vorallem auf tortage ist alles mit sprachausgabe vertont. damit meine ich wirklich alles. später, nach dem anfangsgebiet werden die vertoten quest immer weniger.. man kann gilden städte errichten usw, und im pvp gebiet anderen gilden die städte abnehmen in schlachten.. aber soviel ist da leider nicht los im pvp, das sollte nochmal stark überarbeitet werden.. aber schaus dir mal an wenn du nen schnellen rechner hast.

war steht für warhammer online, age of rakoning.

swg, star wars galaxies, erste mmo im star wars bereich was aber mehr oder weniger im sterben liegt. gibts nur auf englisch, nix deutsch. ist schon ein paar jahre älter, aber es hatte von allen games das beste crafting, skill und wirtschaftssystem was ich je erlebt habe. es gab kein loot wie bei wow oder so.. man mußte rohstoffe suchen und selber dinge basteln die je nach quali total unterschiedlich ausfallen konnten. je nachdem gingen die preise auch nach oben. und mit jump to lightspeed konnte man auch raumschiffe wie xwing, tie fighter usw fliegen und an raumschlachten teilnehmen... aber das tolle skill und craftingsystem wurde dank sony verhunzt.. daher ist es leider so gut wie tot.


----------



## Sentionline007 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche besten MMO!*

Em, zu Age of Conan gibts ja ger keine echte Demo (?) Ich soll 30GB runterladen und 30GB instalieren um das SPiel 7 Tage testen zu können? Und ~200€ Jahresabo sind doch ein bischen heftig für ein Spiel (-chen).


----------



## Sash (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche besten MMO!*

13-15€ pro monat ist normal, kostet eigentlich jedes.. wow, aoc, war, swg usw..


----------



## Cionara (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche besten MMO!*

Ich hab auch länger WoW gezockt gehabt ist aber auch schon nen Jahr her, Guild Wars war mir zu sehr Singleplayer lastig, und die super Instanzen waren unter meist vergeblichen 6 Stunden nicht zu schaffen.

Im Moment liebäugel ich mit Aion, auch wenn mir dieser Manga-stil eigentlich nicht gefällt ist mir das vom Kampfsystem usw. her am attraktivsten.

ftp://ftp.ncsoft.com/Aion/Movies/aion_world_lore_podcast1_720.flv

mfg Cionara


----------



## Webstyler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche besten MMO!*

Ich zocke seit längerem Perfect World, bin damals von meiem LVL 68 Char bei WOW gewechselt, da ich mir langsam gedacht habe, warum fürs Zocken zahlen monatlich. Dafür wird die nix besonderes geboten. 

Ich habe danach mehrere Spiele getestet darunter Biossphere, WOW auf nen Privat, Rappelz, und einige Andere.

Bin dann bei Perfect World hängen geblieben. Es gibt davon mehrere versionen des Spiele.

Eine weltweite version
eine International für die Mai´s zum grössten teil
Eine MS ( Multilanguage) mehrsprachige Version, leider sind alle Spiele auf eigenen Server so das ich mich dazu entschieden habe bei der ursprünglichen englischsprachigen version zu bleiben, viele deutsche Player sind aber zur MS Version abgesprungen, aber kommen langsam wieder.

Das Spiel hat den Vorteil es ist kostenlos und man kann sich das Leben durcdh extra´s die kostenpflichtig sind erleichtern. Man erreicht dien Ziele aber auch durch diese extra´s . Es sind solche Sachen wie automatische Lebenskraft aufladen oder Manaaufladen. Schnellere Bewegungsmittel oder auch Gimmicks wie Feuerwerke.



MfG

Webstyler


----------



## Xetic (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche besten MMO!*



Sentionline007 schrieb:


> *
> World of Warcraft:*
> Stumpfes: "geh nach A, mach B, und geh nach C" ist mir auf dauer ätzend und mir das Geld nicht Wert!



Dass WoW immer nur mit "Geh von A nach B und bring mir C" zitiert wird kann ich langsam nimma lesen 

Das ist doch in jedem von dir noch genannten so, aber dort zählst es nicht als negativpunkt .

Und die Quests sind doch eh nur ein Mittel zum lvln. Das Spiel fängt doch beim Maximal-Lvl erst an.

Wer in WoW noch keinen Charakter auf dem Maximal-Lvl hatte, hat vom Spiel noch nix mitbekommen


----------



## Jor-El (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche besten MMO!*

Jo, das ist das Prob von WoW. Die Levelei bis zum max. Level ohne Story ist öde. Danach dann noch öderes Epic-Gefarme. Mittlerweile ist aber wenig Skill erforderlich und die Community ist meiner Meinung am Tiefpunkt angelangt. Aber alles meine subjektive Meinung nach 4 Jahren WoW. Nicht das jetzt wieder einer mein Geschreibe persönlich nimmt. 
Ich spiele derzeit die Aion-Beta an Wochenende wo es geht. Macht Spaß, viele Dinge zu entdecken. Gerade der Anime-Stil ist mal was Neues. Anschauen lohnt.


----------



## Noevil (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche besten MMO!*



Jor-El schrieb:


> Jo, das ist das Prob von WoW. Die Levelei bis zum max. Level ohne Story ist öde. Danach dann noch öderes Epic-Gefarme. Mittlerweile ist aber wenig Skill erforderlich und die Community ist meiner Meinung am Tiefpunkt angelangt. Aber alles meine subjektive Meinung nach 4 Jahren WoW. Nicht das jetzt wieder einer mein Geschreibe persönlich nimmt.
> Ich spiele derzeit die Aion-Beta an Wochenende wo es geht. Macht Spaß, viele Dinge zu entdecken. Gerade der Anime-Stil ist mal was Neues. Anschauen lohnt.



Sehe ich ganz genauso^^ Habe 6 Jahre WOW gespielt und finde auch das die Community an ende angelangt ist. Ohne wem zu nahe treten zu wollen aber man trifft in dem Game immer mehr 10-14 jährige und das verhalten das die an den Tag legen ist zum größten Teil absolut unaktzeptabel. Ein beispiel: Wir sind in Kara und ich will schon ewig den Stoff Gürtel haben den Attumen droppt nur ich und ein Krieger würfeln bedarf er bekommt ihn auf die Frage was er denn damit will, warum er ihn mir nicht ließ antwortette er er hat als Beruf Vz und irgendwie muss er ja an seine Mats kommen. Und ähnliches ist mir schon so oft passiert. Könnt eich ausrassten bei SOWAS!!! Aber sowas machen eben auch nur die kleinen kinder die sowas wie fairness nicht kennen bzw noch nicht gelernt haben! Und deshalb NIE WIEDER WOW^^
Werde auch mal Aion ausprobieren auch bei Age of Conan werde ich mal reinschnuppern 
LG


----------



## Wildcard (24. Juli 2009)

@Noevil, 6 Jahre spielste schon WoW? Wusste garnicht das WoW schon 2003 auf den Markt kam. 

Was das beste MMO ist, muss wohl jeder für sich entscheiden. Das kann man so nicht bestimmen. 
WoW war sicher mal ein gutes MMO aber Blizzard hat daraus nen 0815 Spiel gemacht. Die Qualität musste den Userzahlen weichen wie ich finde. Ich erinnere mich aber noch heute gern an die Anfangszeit von WoW zurück, es gab zwar viele Probleme aber trotzdem hat man viel freude beim spielen gehabt. Das streben nach dem PvP Titel des "Grand Marschal`s" oder die ersten Bosskills in MC oder BWL. Schöne Zeit! 

EvE-Online ist nen super MMO, wenn man auf Science Fiction steht.  Auch was Support und Server angeht, ist das Spiel erste Sahne.

Warhammer: gutes Konzept aber die Umsetzung ist sehr schlecht. Das PvP ist mehr als langweilig, wenn man überhaupt dazu kommt bei den schlechten Servern.

Aion wird sicherlich in Zukunft auch noch sehr von sich Reden machen. Potenzial ist da reichlich vorhanden wie ich nach meinem ersten Betawochende fand. Offizieller Start des Spiel in der EU ist am 25.9.2009. Man kann aber noch an der Close Beta teilnehmen, wenn man sich einen Key holt (z.B. durch die Vorbestellung des Spiels) oder bis zur Open Beta in paar Wochen warten.

MfG


----------



## Noevil (24. Juli 2009)

Sry mit den Daten von nem anderen Game durcheinander gekommen meinte natürlch 4 jahre^^


----------



## Doogystyle (29. Juli 2009)

Wildcard schrieb:


> Warhammer: gutes Konzept aber die Umsetzung ist sehr schlecht. Das PvP ist mehr als langweilig, wenn man überhaupt dazu kommt bei den schlechten Servern.



Hmn ich frage mich welches Warhammer du gespielt hast ^^ also von den Servern her kann ich nichts negatives sagen, wann hast du zuletzt gespielt?
Bei mir läuft alles ohne irgendwelche lags und spikes...

Sooo schlecht finde ich das PvP auch nicht aber das ist sicherlich geschmackssache


----------



## Traben (4. August 2009)

Ich werfe mal The Saga of Ryzom und Chronicles of Spellborn in die runde. Ersteres ist zwar älter aber hat viele frische Ideen. Und setzt sich deutlich von der Masse ab. Probier die Trial. Ist echt ein gutes MMO nur leider findet sich niemand zum Spielen der aus meinem freundeskreis ist (WOW junkies) und ich kanns mir nicht leisten.


----------



## Webstyler (11. August 2009)

Ein bestes MMo wird es nicht geben, da es immer die Details sind die den einen locken aber den anderen abschrecken es zu spielen.

Es gibt Games mit geilem System aber meiser Grafik aber auch andersrum.

WoW war der Anfang dieser Story, aber viele WoW Spieler zahlen mittlerweile leiber für Extras im game anstatt dafür zu zahlen das sie auf den Server dürfen. 13€ im Monat um zu Speilen oder 13€ um dafür extras zu kaufen was reizt einen mehr. 

MfG

Webstyler


----------



## JonnyCCC (12. August 2009)

runes of magic würde ich nicht empfehlen.
bei den ganzen ep und tp schulden wenn man stirbt macht das keine laune


----------



## Braveheart (13. August 2009)

Ein Freund von mir hat die Korea Beta von AION gespielt und von dem habe ich nur
"..Aha.." oder "..Ohh.." oder "..Wau.." zu hören bekommen.

Mein Rat:

PVP:
Dark Age of Camelot,  Classic Server ohne diesen SI mist!

PVE:
Herr der Ringe Online


----------



## Webstyler (24. August 2009)

Also wie auf der Gamescom ausgezeichnet mit dem besten Spiel Online kann ich nur AIOn empfehlen habe es dort selber mal kurz angespielt und war positiv überrascht, der Hacken ander Sache ist das es wie WoW monatlich Geld kostet, was mich daher eher dazu bringt es nicht zu holen.

Normale version 49,99 / Collectors Edition 59,99

Monatlich zwischen 12,99 und 9,99 jenach Dauer die im vorraus bezahlt wird.

Das hat mich damals schon dazu gebracht meine LvL 67 Char bei WoW zu verscheuern und eine kostenlose Alternative zu suchen bin dann zwischen Silkroad und Perfect World geswitched und bei Perfect World hängen geblieben.

Bei Silkroad habe ich sogar eine grosse Community mit aufgebaut, die soagr beim GiGa Award mitgemacht hat.


----------



## zuogolpon (25. August 2009)

Das Leveln auf 60/70/80 hat mir bei WoW schon mnchen Spaß bereitet, aber eigentlich nur weil ich immer höher wollte und neue Skills haben wollte.
Doch als es dann auf 70 zum erstenmal Raiden ging, fing der Spaß erst an. Mit 24 anderen Leuten gemeinsam gegen starke Gegner kämpfen, dabei den Verstand nicht zu verlieren und die richtige Taktik zu richtigen Zeit zu haben, ist das genialste in einem Spiel was ich bisher gesehen habe.

Doch dann (hier nicht weiterlesen!), als ich 80 war, alle Raids clear, hörte der Spaß langsam auf.
Das Raiden machte mir immernoch Spaß, doch die einzelnen Spieler waren nicht wie früher.
Immer nur: Wieviel DPS? Du hast aber scheiß eq!
Die wurden immer arroganter, auch wenn sie selber nichts hatten...
und dann kam der Gedanke: Eigentlich könnte man doch so ein Spiel, wenn man soviel Geld damit einnimmt auch stetig nicht nur in Interface und Contet verbessern.
Für das gleiche Geld müsste es doch auch ein optisch anspruchsvolleres Game geben.

Aber auf dieses Spiel warte ich nun schon lange.
Meine Hoffnung ist als absoluter Star Wars Fan ja SW TOR, aber die Grafik sagt mir noch nicht so zu.

Lange Rede , kurzer Sinn: WoW ist das beste MMOG, das es gibt, leider könnte es bei dem Potenzial, das es hat noch viel besser sein.
Bevor ich AoC oder ähnliches spielen würde, fang ich lieber wieder an WoW zu zocken.

MfG
Z


----------



## Webstyler (26. August 2009)

Wie ich schon gesagt habe, stört mich persönlich die monatliche Gebühr.

Warum zwischen 10 und 13 im Monat bezahlen, wenn es auch Alternativen gibt die sich über extra finanzieren wie automatisch Heal and Mana, dieses System findet bei Spielern immer mehr Freunde.

Lieber bezahle ich 10 Euro im Monat um einen kleinen Vorteil zu haben anstatt nur zu bezahlen das ich auf den Server darf.

Wenn die Bezahlung wenigsten Stundengenau abgerechnet würde also sagen wir 30 Tage wären 720 Stunden Spielzeit, aber das ist genau das womit sie Geld machen mit der Zeit in der nicht gespielt wird. Wenn ihre Eure Stats mal durch schuat spielt ihr vielleicht zusammen gerechnet 5-10 Tage in komplettzeit von 30 Tagen oder es sollten nur tage komplett angerechnet werden an den man sich eingeloggt hat. Da liegt die Abzocke im Game.

Was mich ankotzt ist das wenn man im Urlaub ist oder krank trotzdem die Tage bezahlen muss.

WoW ist nur deshalb so gross weil es das erste grafisch richtig ansprechnede MMO war, was aus einem normalen PC entstanden ist und schon vorher Fans des Games hatte.

AION ist zwar als bestes MMO gewählt worden aber elider das gleiche wie bei WoW , eine monatliche Spielgebühr.

aber jeder muss selber wissen ob er das Geld hat oder es für sinnvoll hält monatlich zu bezahlen um spielen zu dürfen.

MfG

Webstyler


----------



## mercenary (9. September 2009)

Ich hoffe mal das AION das "beste" MMO wird  sonst sieht eher düster aus .....
ich fand früher DAOC super geil, aber das haben die damals mit TOA und absoluter Kassenunausgeglichenheit kaputt gemacht.
Zudem kan halt noch das man nen Buffbot brauche um PvP mässig was zu reissen das PvP war aber klasse und das System der Burgbelagerungen sucht heute noch seines gleichen finde ich.


----------



## Juarez91 (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich find Der Herr der Ringe Online wirklich Klasse.

Liegt zum Großteil auch daran, dass ich riesiger HdR Fan bin.

Mfg Juarez91


----------



## __Raytek (22. Oktober 2009)

*Es ist doch eig. so, Wir fangen an sowas zu spielen und dann versuchen wie alles aus. Am ende landet man eh wieder bei WoW weil es eig. das beste MMO. Es spielen nicht umsonst mehr als 11 Millionen Spieler dieses Spiel.*


----------



## Veriquitas (29. Oktober 2009)

__Raytek schrieb:


> *Es ist doch eig. so, Wir fangen an sowas zu spielen und dann versuchen wie alles aus. Am ende landet man eh wieder bei WoW weil es eig. das beste MMO. Es spielen nicht umsonst mehr als 11 Millionen Spieler dieses Spiel.*



Wow hat trotzdem keine Qualität mehr ,es ist aus den rudern geraten.Patches sind zu psychologischen tests geworden.Es gibt keine Konkurenz also auch nichts neues im Spiel.Wer anfängt mit wow findet es gut.Wenn man lange dabei ist erkennt man eindeutig das nur 0815 sachen geboten werden die vor 2 Jahren nichtmahl toll gewesen wären.

Das Spiel läuft einigermassen rund wegen Geld, und in wow wird ziemlich wenig reingesteckt.Es wird immer nur das nötigste getan von den Entwicklern.Die Fanbois werden natürlich sagen ist alles cool weil es wie nen Arcade Game mittlerweile ist.


----------



## Forti (29. Oktober 2009)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wow hat trotzdem keine Qualität mehr ,es ist aus den rudern geraten.Patches sind zu psychologischen tests geworden.Es gibt keine Konkurenz also auch nichts neues im Spiel.Wer anfängt mit wow findet es gut.Wenn man lange dabei ist erkennt man eindeutig das nur 0815 sachen geboten werden die vor 2 Jahren nichtmahl toll gewesen wären.
> 
> Das Spiel läuft einigermassen rund wegen Geld, und in wow wird ziemlich wenig reingesteckt.Es wird immer nur das nötigste getan von den Entwicklern.Die Fanbois werden natürlich sagen ist alles cool weil es wie nen Arcade Game mittlerweile ist.




*LOL, wann hast du das letzte mal WoW gespielt? *
Patches sind Psychologische Test´s? Aha, Danke brauche ich nicht merh zum Arzt gehen.
*Es gibt nichtz neues mehr in WoW?* Aha, dann habe ich hier 2 Addons für Micky Maus liegen.
*0815 Sachen werden geboten?* Suche gerade mal WoW durch, finde aber nichts mit der Bezeichnung, also was meinst du damit?
*Einigermaßen Rund?* Hm, Ich Spiele seit fast 3 Jahren und mir ist, ausser an Patchdays, nichts nenenswertes Aufgefallen. 
*Und was bitte hat "Rundlaufen" mit Geld zu tun?* Evtl liegt es an deiner Hardware, aber wir haben alle sehr gute Qualtät im Game. 
*Es wir immer nur das nötigste getan?* Frage mich warum der Support in diesem Game so Hoch ist? Neue Inhalte regelmässig eingespielt. Falls du es nicht wissen solltest, nach meiner Rechnung sind in diesem Jahr 2große und viele Kleine Patches gekommen mit massiven Inhalten für LvL, PvP, PVE und Kontent erweiterung. 
Und CATACLYSM ist kein Fremdwort sondern das neue Addon was in den startlöchern steht. Aber es wird ja nichtz gemacht bei WoW. 

Erstmal selber bis auf LvL 80 spielen, seinen Char zu 100% Beherschen, den Kontent Clearen, das Beste an Equip sich zulegen, ALLE Erfolge sich hohlen, JEDEN Winkel erfoschen und dann, aber erst DANN kannst du sagen das WoW genau das ist was Du da oben gerade beschrieben hast. Nur leider wird Dir dazu die Zeit fehlen um in den Genuss von alledem zu kommen.

Und zum Kostenlos spilen gibt es das hier: 
naja, was aus MMO´s, bzw MMORPG wie diese richtig heissen, wird die Gratis Angeboten werden, sieht man ja an spielen die Jahr für Jahr im Nirvana verschwinden. 
Was haben Spieler davon wenn sie einmal ca 45,-€ für das Spiel selber ausgeben, es Installieren und danach keinerlei Service, Updates, Wartung etc bekommen? Nichts. Sie werden immer einen Schlechten Server haben der voll mit Störungen, Lags und Bugs ist, sie werden keine neuen Spielinhalte bekommen, sie werden irgendwann gelangweilt ihren Account löschen und durch Mundpropaganda wie " Das Spiel ist langweilig, kein Service, nix neues, etc" kommen auch keine neuen Spieler hinzu. Was bleibt also dem Betreiber der Server und des Spieles weiter übrig als das ganze zu schliessen? Nix. Anders bei bezahltem Service. Ja Service, den KEINER bezahlt SEIN Spiel weiter, nein, Ihr Mietet alle nur. Jeder sollte sich mal die AGB der Online Spiele wie WoW durchlesen. Ihr Zahlt alle für den dort geleisteten Service. Der Service ist ua die Miete des Servers auf dem Ihr Spielt, der 100% Support, 100% Verfügbarkeit eures ACC, Updates, Patches, Mitarbeiter die für euch zur Verfügung stehen 24h, Weiterentwicklung des Games, etc. UND ein nicht endender Spielgenuß da ein "Theoretisches Ende" dieses MMORPG nicht in sicht ist. Natürlich muss man wie bei jedem anderem Game auch, sich das Grundspiel kaufen. Beispiel: WoW Classic 9,90 inkl 30 Tage Freeplay, dazu die Addons wie BC 9,90 und WotLK 15,- sind wir bei 34,80. (F.E.A.R2, NFS, Farcry2 etc kostete 45,-) davon müssen wir jetzt nochmal die 30 Tage Freeplay abziehen (12,99) sind wir bei 21,81 Anschaffungspreis und wenn ich es schaffe 480h Spielspass im Monat! inklusive 100% Support, Neuigkeiten, Service, Updates, neuer Freunde, und jede menge Spass. 
Und das Monat für Monat für 12,99. Sind 0,433cent am Tag, und ich habe EINMAL mein Game bezahlt und die 13euro sind nur noch für den weiteren Service da. Und mal ehrlich, KEIN anderes Game ausser WoW hatt es bisher WELTWEIT geschaft 11 Milionen Spieler zu begeistern und an sich zu binden. Und auch ich habe dort Freunde gefunden und kenne diese auch Real, durch Telefon, Gildentreffen etc. Man muss nur wissen wie man ein MMOPRG richtig spielt. desweitern wir ein Game welches sich die Extras immer bezahlen lässt, zum Ende hin immer Unfairer. Man nennt das auch 2 Klassengeselchaft. Weil der 16 Jährige der in Ausbildung ist sicherlich nichtz oder nur wenig bezahlen wird gegenüber dem 27 jährigem der Arbeitet und singl ist, er brauch nichts weiter zu bedenken als "wie bekomme ich jetzt die beste Waffe? Ich geh sie mir einfach kaufen"

Wer da auf extra bezahlen Abstimmt und sagt sagt er bezahlt dafür lieber nicht, hatt diese kleine Erläuterung nicht verstanden. 

so schlecht do so viele Auszeichnungen:World of Warcraft Europe -> Game Guide -> Einführung -> Auszeichnungen


Edit: und nein ich bin nicht nur begeistert von WoW. Ich Informiere mich regelmässig über andere MMORPG.


----------



## Forti (29. Oktober 2009)

und da das alles nicht hinpasst sage ich hier es gibt kein "Bestes MMORPG" denn dafür Addieren oder Subtrahieren sich zu viele Eigenschaften um dieses zu beurteilen. Es liegt also an jedem selber welcheres er für Gut und welches er für Schlecht empfindet.


----------



## Veriquitas (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiele seit classic und ich hab chars auf 80, kann meine Klasse auch spielen(Schamane).Den Titel Vollstrecker hab ich ebenso nur solche Erfolge wie wirf jedem Tier in Azeroth einen Kuss zu mach ich nicht.Und was das mit Zeit angeht in dem Spiel brauch man für nix mehr Zeit.Für die Instanzen brauch man keine Taktik mehr das war mal anders.Ich hab auch nicht gesagt das 13 Euro viel sind.Erfolge sind ausserdem kein Inhalt es ist nen gimmik.Ich weiss jetzt auch nicht wo an PvP neuerungen vorgenommen wurden die wirklich was neues sind?Leveln auf bgs hat nix mit dem PvP an sich zu tun.Das einzig neue sind Fahrzeuge und die gibt es seit 1 jahr also nichts neues.Alle paar Monate ne neue Arenasaison wo die Fotm teams immer Gladi machen ist auch nix neues.Das mit den Psychologischen tests hast du nicht verstanden, geht darum  das die Entwickler austesten wollen wie weit sie gehen können.Ich sag nur Rassenwechsel, Fraktionswechsel, Namenänderung Sachen wo die Entwickler meinten es würde nie soweit kommen.Mmo trifts sehr gut aber Rollenspiel ist es nicht mehr.Und jetzt erzähl mir nix von den Rp servern das ist einfach promo von etwas was im eigentlichen Sinne nicht existiert.Da Blizzard sich darum net kümmert solange gezahlt wird ist gut.Was meine hardware angeht ich spiel das auf Max. in 1920 mal 1080 mit full AA und full Af auf Qualitätsstufe Ultra auch in 1k Winter.Es geht um die massiven Balance Probleme (das es gerade so läuft) und das Wotlk als beta Spiel rauskam ist auch eigentlichen jedem bewusst.


----------



## Forti (29. Oktober 2009)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit classic und ich hab chars auf 80, kann meine Klasse auch spielen(Schamane).Den Titel Vollstrecker hab ich ebenso nur solche Erfolge wie wirf jedem Tier in Azeroth einen Kuss zu mach ich nicht.Und was das mit Zeit angeht in dem Spiel brauch man für nix mehr Zeit.Für die Instanzen brauch man keine Taktik mehr das war mal anders.



wenn du schon so lange spielst, frage ich mich was Du dich so aufregst und Du nicht einfach das Spiel Beendest. Deinstall und ACC löschen soll da auch helfen XD.

Es ist mir neu das man für Inis, Raids etc keine Taktik und Zeit mehr braucht O_o ?
Dann hast Du also in einem Run Ulduar und anschliessend, am selben Abend, PDK 25 clear? RESPEKT !!Und alles ohne Taktik!! 
Dann kann ich natürlich verstehen das es für Dich nichts interessantes mehr in WoW gibt.

Aber wir werden zu sehr offtopic, deswegen von mir ENDE XD


----------



## Veriquitas (29. Oktober 2009)

Forti schrieb:


> wenn du schon so lange spielst, frage ich mich was Du dich so aufregst und Du nicht einfach das Spiel Beendest. Deinstall und ACC löschen soll da auch helfen XD.
> 
> Es ist mir neu das man für Inis, Raids etc keine Taktik und Zeit mehr braucht O_o ?
> Dann hast Du also in einem Run Ulduar und anschliessend, am selben Abend, PDK 25 clear? RESPEKT !!Und alles ohne Taktik!!
> ...



Ich rede von Instanzen nicht von 10ner oder 25ger Raids.Die interessieren mich auch nicht mehr, wenn die ersten meinen es ist zu schwer werden die Bosse leichter gemacht.Jetzt kann man natürlich wieder so tun als wäre das alles hardcore schwierig die Taktiken stehen aber alle im i-net.Es gibt keinen respawn mehr und nix.Gibt Leute finden das halt toll alles vereinfacht zu haben.Das ist meine meinung dazu du urteilst über mich als Wow Spieler weisst aber überhaupt nicht was ich alles gemacht hab stimmt das ist off-topic.


----------



## hyruler6 (8. November 2009)

was mir von der Storry und den MItspielern sehr gut gefallen hat ist RuneScape. Kein Download, läuft über JAva aber dementsprechend iidt dann halt auch die Grafik. 6€ im Monat für die Prmiumwelt und über 500 Quests. 12 Skills und viel Spaß. Nur halt die Grafik ...


----------

